# Crufts



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh....best of luck to you and your lady! What about some mousse into the head while wet. It would help the back combing hold.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooh, I'm jealous--Crufts is definitely on my bucket list. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I would try to put lots of little bands in her hair to tease it up.
They do that in Sweden. 
Just put them at the bottom and helps push the hair up.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'd be using mousse- some thick and thicker etc


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Best of luck, HAVE FUN!!! We sent a dog two years ago and my mom had a blast  Sorry no suggestions for holding the hair up other than mousse in wet hear to help it stand. You shouldn't be able to feel a resuide or anything with just a mousse.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Best of luck! What's the dog's name? We'll root for you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our Murphy will be going to Crufts in 2012!!! His big win a month or so will get him invited. His Moms decided to make a holiday of it and just enjoy it. Their attitude is they may never have another dog who gives them this opportunity again. So, I wish them much luck and even if Murphy does not win anything, what an incredible honour to have one of my pups even be invited!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ann, I am so excited for you. Best of luck. Can't help you with hair advice but we will all be rooting for you. I hope you post about your experience at Crufts. It would be wonderful to hear an insider's view of the show.

ASP what fantastic news about Murphy. You must be very proud. Any chance of you going to see your Murphy compete?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You can use "crystals" some us Chris Christenson, I use Erica Salas but you do need a Boar Bristol brush or one that has Boar & synthtic combo. I guess the Boar Bristols activate the "crystals". You can look up Eric Salas on Youtube & watch his video's of "show dogs" using the "crystal" method of fullness.

Have a great time & enjoy- don't forget to have someone take photo's.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I will not be going, but will be looking into the possibility of a live feed. If that is possible, we will be having a Crufts Poodle party here!!! I would love to be part of the action, so can do it that way. Janett will know I will be there in spirit cheering them on. We do not for a moment expect he will win, but YES, winning what he did made me super proud, and just to get an invite is positively thrilling!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh, how exciting! I just got some Chris Christensen Thick N Thicker and that sounds like it would work. (Maybe the mousse or the bodifier spray?)



> *Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier*
> The ultimate texturizing bodifier!
> 
> Chris Christensen Systems Thick N Thicker's aerosol delivery system gives you the ultimate control with a continous, even spray pattern, it delivers an ultra fine mist for even distribution with zero weight, cutting your grooming time in half. Immediately builds body, volume, and lift, texturizing from the inside and out to change the diameter of the hair. Gives volume and body from roots to ends.





> *Thick N Thicker Whipped Creme Mousse*
> Adds volume & shine
> 
> Thick N Thicker Whipped Creme Mousse (aerosol) adds incredible volume and shine while infusing nutrients that enrich the coat with vitamins and fatty acids. Fix a myriad of hair traumas, from providing instant cures for flyaways, to controlling frizz. Creates volume, lift, texture, shine and control with just about any coat type, length or texture.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Ann Mc Keon said:


> Well I am off to Crufts in the UK with my girl, and am not allowed to use hairspray on her TK, should be fun, lots of back combing, but if any one has any other suggestions other than products to keep it all together, advice greatfully received


I have no advice on any products to use but will say practice at home at least 3 times with what you want to use before you go to Crufts. Have fun and enjoy yourself!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck and have a great time! Remember, no one else will be using hairspray, either.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hairspray is officially banned in my country and yet, even judges showing their dogs DO use it. I had my reservations, but now I just make my boy look good. If a judge disqualifies me, so be it. Never happened


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

3dogs said:


> You can use "crystals" some us Chris Christenson, I use Erica Salas but you do need a Boar Bristol brush or one that has Boar & synthtic combo. I guess the Boar Bristols activate the "crystals". You can look up Eric Salas on Youtube & watch his video's of "show dogs" using the "crystal" method of fullness.
> 
> Have a great time & enjoy- don't forget to have someone take photo's.


WOW!!! I just watched the video of Eric Salas with the Crystals!

Good Luck !! We will be rooting for ya!


----------



## Charlottte (Jun 17, 2011)

As soon as anyone mentions Crufts I get really excited!
I live in the UK and Crufts 2012 is going to be my first year (not showing, just going for the action and the shopping.Eek)
I'm going with the Groomers I work for and I can't wait. We all have toy/utility breeds so we'll definitely be there on the Thursday, I'll keep an eye out for you!
Good luck!


----------

